# Meet Fenway.



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome! Fenway is adorable.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome-Fenway makes me want another puppy!!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What cute pictures. Fenway (love the name) is adorable!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Very cute pictures... Is Fenway named after the park?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Go Red Sox! Fenway is awsome...........


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. He is a cutie !


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome! What a cute puppy!


----------



## kteelynn212 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments. New to the boards, figured I should introduce myself-and my golden. Yes, Fenway is named after the park. We are Red Sox fans down here in Rhode Island. :wave:


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

welcome... i really think everyone has said all there needs to about the sexy little pup... seeing that pic makes me want another one and my dads thinking!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kteelynn212 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. New to the boards, figured I should introduce myself-and my golden. Yes, Fenway is named after the park. We are Red Sox fans down here in Rhode Island. :wave:


My 11 year old son, Riley, is a Red Sox fan...even out here in Seattle.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome! Fenway is beautiful indeed!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My 11 year old son, Riley, is a Red Sox fan...even out here in Seattle.


Someone has to make sure the Yankees don't win every year!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Someone has to make sure the Yankees don't win every year!


Yeah....but it sure would be nice if the Mariners had a chance someday...


----------



## kteelynn212 (Nov 10, 2006)

lol yes everyone deserves a shot once in awhile


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes they do... And IM proud to say it was the *Cards*....The BIG UNDER DOGS.....


----------



## kteelynn212 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow! I have been away for quite a while. I “found” this site again a few days ago in search of a new puppy name. I will be getting my 3rd golden the first week in April. Can’t Wait!! I figured I would give an update in regards to Fenway, since _I_ love to see updates from older posts.

Well Fenway is now 5 years old. We have since gotten Zoey, his half-sister (same father) who is 3 years old. Our new pup is a boy and I am still in search of that perfect name.

And now some photos since everyone would rather see photos!!

Fenway -Age 2

Fenway - Age 3

Fenway Swimming in pool last summer - Age 4

Zoey- Last Summer Age 2

Fenway -at 8 Weeks

Zoey - at 8 weeks


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------

